
Pernosco System Debuginfo - dannas
https://pernos.co/about/system-debuginfo/
======
dannas
Yihaa! I guess this will provide the equivalent of a Windows Symbol Server but
for Linux. Retrieving debuginfo and sources för Ubuntu is a mess. I've heard
that Feodora is better but they're both leaps behind Windows in this regard.
Bruce Dawson has sön a blog series about setting up a symbol server för Linux.
It was fiddly.

~~~
dannas
Here's one of Bruce Dawsons articles about debug symbols. It contain links to
the rest of the articles in the series. I hadn't realized how much progress
Feodora has made on providing a symbol server where packages can be downloaded
based on buildid.

~~~
dannas
[https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2013/02/20/symbols-on-
linu...](https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2013/02/20/symbols-on-linux-part-
three-linux-versus-windows/)

